# Body Alignment Pics



## rkutzner (May 25, 2018)

Can anyone point me to a good guide or pics of where the body to frame alignment holes are on a 66? I bought a 10 year old frame off and it looks like the body is left 1/8th inch (they used a spacer to center the wheels) and possibly up to an inch back as the tires dont even come close to aligning in the wheelwell and scrape the front fender when turning.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Not sure if this is what your after...


----------

